# Transparent transfer paper



## oldscot (Nov 18, 2006)

Aml looking for a clear or semi clear plastisol transfer paper. Do a lot of outline lettering (black for instance) which for example would have light colored lettering pressed over the applied outline lettering. Would be a lot easier to line up and transfer the light color lettering if its transfer paper was clear or semi clear. Normally would just transfer the black plastisol out line lettering with regular transfer paper and then cad cut the light colored lettering from thermoflex and apply that as its transfer material is clear. Was wondering if it would be possible to screen print a secondary color onto clear heat resistant acetate and then transfer it to the applied outline lettering. Much of the transferring I do is on caps with very small outline lettering requiring accurate placement of the secondary color


----------



## ShadowJester (Jul 30, 2012)

I ordered 50 sheets of Universal Inkjet Transparency Film form Amazon, its made by a company called Q-Connect. A pack of 50 costs £11.99 with free postage (in the UK). Been using it for a few weeks now and as long as you make sure your printer is set to best quality and black only ink it works a treat..


----------



## oldscot (Nov 18, 2006)

ShadowJester said:


> I ordered 50 sheets of Universal Inkjet Transparency Film form Amazon, its made by a company called Q-Connect. A pack of 50 costs £11.99 with free postage (in the UK). Been using it for a few weeks now and as long as you make sure your printer is set to best quality and black only ink it works a treat..


Thank you for your quick response. Not sure if an inkjet paper or film will work for a plastisol transfer process. At the present time, am doing cold peel transfers although will probably do some hot peel transfers in the near future


----------



## shasta (Oct 26, 2008)

oldscot said:


> Thank you for your quick response. Not sure if an inkjet paper or film will work for a plastisol transfer process. At the present time, am doing cold peel transfers although will probably do some hot peel transfers in the near future



https://gjs.co/supplies/p3514/clear-matt-dtg-and-plastisol-transfer-finishing-film


----------



## shasta (Oct 26, 2008)

oldscot said:


> Aml looking for a clear or semi clear plastisol transfer paper. Do a lot of outline lettering (black for instance) which for example would have light colored lettering pressed over the applied outline lettering. Would be a lot easier to line up and transfer the light color lettering if its transfer paper was clear or semi clear. Normally would just transfer the black plastisol out line lettering with regular transfer paper and then cad cut the light colored lettering from thermoflex and apply that as its transfer material is clear. Was wondering if it would be possible to screen print a secondary color onto clear heat resistant acetate and then transfer it to the applied outline lettering. Much of the transferring I do is on caps with very small outline lettering requiring accurate placement of the secondary color



https://nwgraphic.com/family.php?id=L-TF1927&dd=TRANS-PAPERS&cat=trans-papers

https://gjs.co/supplies/p3514/clear-matt-dtg-and-plastisol-transfer-finishing-film


----------

